# Partager un fichier Excel entre iPad sans réseau



## Nad62200 (11 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle sur le forum, et j'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider  

Voilà, je cherche une solution pour partager un fichier excel entre ipad sans passer par un serveur en ligne (j'ai testé et pas du tout convaincue)
Le but est qu'une seule personne modifie le tableur et que les autres ipad voit les modif en direct, aussi je pensais à une duplication d'écrans (comme sur PC) mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec plusieurs ipad ... 
C'est pour une entreprise, au service commercial.
J'attends vos idées avec impatience ! et d'avance je vous remercie de l'intérêt que vous porterez à ma demande 
A très vite !!!!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Y a pas un réseau interne dans ta boite où vous pourriez partager un dossier ?


----------



## Nad62200 (11 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Y a pas un réseau interne dans ta boite où vous pourriez partager un dossier ?


Oui il y a bien un réseau local, le fichier est actuellement visible pour les commerciaux, mais c'est un serveur windows, donc je ne sais pas si on peut s'en servir avec les ipad ? merci bcp en tous les cas !


----------



## daffyb (11 Mai 2017)

et avec TeamViewer ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Mai 2017)

@Nad62200, soit la bienvenue!
As tu pris contact avec le service informatique ou la personne qui gère votre informatique?


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Si ils sont comme dans ma boite, n'hésite pas à les appeler quand t'as besoin de rien !


----------



## lineakd (11 Mai 2017)

@dragao13, ils sont sûrement des utilisateurs d'iOS...


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Alors ... faut leur arracher les burnes !!!


----------



## pabar (2 Juin 2017)

Sinon il y a la possibilité d'utiliser Numbers et partager la feuille avec les autres personnes. Les modifs se font en direct


----------

